# REPORT WITH PICS! My ice fishing honey hole



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry, but I told the guys that I wouldn't disclose to any more people the location of this small reservoir (NO, it is not Birch Creek), and I need to stick to my word. Some of you might guess. It is out of the way (2 hour drive for me) and when most people think ice fishing they go to Scofield or Huntington or Strawberry and pass up these types of places. It has mostly rainbows and good sized Cutts, but also a few BIG tigers. This year is my first year fishing it after I was lucky enough to have a couple guys tell me where it was, what they were using, and at what depth the fish come through at, I had good success. I've been twice. First time I was the only one on the entire reservoir and the fishing was super fast. I ended up landing 10 fish. Twice I caught two fish at a time, releasing most of them. I also hooked up with a giant Tiger but was not able to land him, but saw it at the hole a couple times and I am sure it would've been several pounds. Word is that state record Tiger trout lurk here. Second time it was very slow but landed my biggest Tiger yet, didn't measure and just got a picture to release it quickly. It was substantially larger than my 17 incher I caught on the first trip, so my guess is around 20 inches. Its a small reservoir to hold so many big fish, but it gets alot of run-off and plenty of forage. The best lure is not a tiny ice fly here, I use a large glow in the dark tube jig tipped with a hole chub minnow. After lots of missed strikes and stolen minnows I decided to also place a small treble stinger hook on the jig as well. A similar rig up is also the ticket at Huntington for Tiger Trout. Those guys are fish eaters.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

THOSE ARE SOME NICE FISH!!!!! Orvis will be excited for the fish porn!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I am! Nice sendoff for me on my way to vegas! I can respect the whole secret spot thing thanks for sharing!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

great pics. Where did you say that was again... j/k :lol:


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> RyanCreek, Great fishing! Tiger trout are beautiful fish. I was 99.9% sure I knew which lake you were talking about before I saw the picture of the nice tiger trout you were holding . The background behind you verified my premenition. Not only do state record tiger trout swim in Palisade reservior the state record tiger trout was caught out of there last year, which was around nine pounds. I went ice fishing there last year as well as this year and caught a bunch of samll rainbow, cutthroat, tigers, and one nice tiger (21 inches). I didn't catch a fish that was meduim in size like the ones in your picture they were either big or small. Great pictures!


 o-||


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

well, here we go again! :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Simply wonderful....simply wonderful... -#&#*!-


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

again, no secret . . .

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ost=382224

http://www.waterquality.utah.gov/waters ... LISADE.pdf

:shock:

sm


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

turkeryfish...I sent you a pm....

southernman....I'd like to send you something else...can I have your address please?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You know southernman....I used to think you were just bored....now I know you're just an idiot.

Sorry Pete...I didn't know you were going to do what you did....I've edited my language...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not cool guys not cool. I can't understand why someone would do that.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Fixed blade what are you talking about?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Outing the kids secret spot einstein! He doesn't understand why you pull a jackass move like that. Neither do I. I knew where it was but I'm not a jerk.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> Fixed blade what are you talking about?


Read the first two line's of the original post.....He kinda say's he doesn't want to tell where it is....Ya gotta read every word in some post......He didn't post it as 'Where is this?'


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Rapala hunter, thanks for calling me a jackass, stupid,and a jerk. Do we have to resort to name calling. I didn't have a I have only been a part of this forum for a short period of time. I didn't know there were unwritten rules that applied to this discussion board. If the man was trying to keep a secret why in the world was he posting pictures and telling everything about the lake but it's name? My last report was about my ice fishing experince last week at palisade. I didn't think it was a big secret. Could it be your mad because you don't want other people knowing about a fishing hole? I'm sorry to anyone that I offended including you Rapala hunter. I will use more discreation in the future.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Calm down turkeyfish, I really don't believe any of us think you did that on purpose...we get a little protective around here and try to honor somebody's request to keep an area quiet...A lot of member's recognize some area's, such as you did..but it just seems respectful 'not' to say much...It's a membership thing.... 8)
Stick with us here....you seem like a good person, I enjoyed your report from 'down there'..


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't care about the fishing hole. There's plenty of places to fish. 

If you read his post he indicated that he wasn't wanting the word to spread about where it is. It seemed as though you just didn't care and outed it anyway. I don't know if it's an unwritten rule, but honoring his request just seems like the right thing to do revealing pictures or not.

Sorry for the name calling. I may have been a little worked up from reading southernman's posts.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm... this whole report seems vaguely familiar. LOL wierd I must be having deja vu! O wait I remember now, orvis1' report! It just seems that certain people cannot keep a secret even if kindly asked not to. I for one didnt know it was that place just by looking at it. I guess a lesson to be learned that keeps popping up from these types of reports is that if you post a report about a "secret" place and accompany it with pictures, inevitably someone is going to blurt it out. I guess if you really want to keep it a "secret" dont post pics or dont post it at all. Dont get me wrong, I have no problem with people posting secret spots and I wont blurt out a location if I know where it is. Some people do have a prob and will spill the beans. I enjoy reading all reports even if I dont know where it is. Just my two cents, if anybody cares 8)


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Greenguy...If you have a spot you don't want people outing, take your pictures without anything in the background that can give it away (like on the ice). Even if it doesn't seem like the background will give it away, I guarantee there are people who have fished your "secret lake" for 20+ years and know the location of every tree and rock around the shore. If you don't want the beans spilled, then don't post pictures with the surroundings visible, because someone always tells, and then uses the excuse "I didn't know I wasn't supposed to tell". If it's truly a secret you dont want outed, then protect it and don't complain when you post pictures that give your "secret" away. Just my two cents as well...


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I have to agree with Southernman (Can't believe I am saying that because I battle with him constantly on BFT) on this one... this place is by no means a secret. It has been reported several times on BFT and other boards. Plus, the state record tiger trout was caught out of it. 

Like I have said in the past, if you don't want your honey hole more exposed, don't post pics and a report on it for thousands to view.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> I have to agree with Southernman


I *won't* agree with southernman....he seemed like a bored, little man, with nothing more to do than humiliate people... :evil:

Although, I can agree to take different picture's...no background, no hints. But post pic's and tell a story....that is always enjoyable....

It's nice to see what Utah water's can produce....


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not saying he wasn't trying to stir the pot, but that doesn't make him wrong when it came to this issue.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So I went out and had an enjoyable Friday night and came back to see this thread blow up. It's obvious that some posts have been modified and I missed a little bit, but it isn't hard to guess what was said. We've all seen this song and dance before.

Ridiculous. :roll: 

It's also obvious (and becoming more so with every one of these "incidents") that some people look at the pics but don't read the reports. If discretion is requested, it is often overlooked since people are too busy drooling over the pics.

What is it with big tiger trout that has everybody so worked up? I had the fever too, so I know it's contagious. 

The truth is, Utah is stocking tiger trout like no other and it won't be long until we're seeing reports of huge tigers every week from a long list of waters. 

Of course I don't approve of outing people's spots (duh), but some people really don't get it and/or don't read the whole post before responding. Heaven forbid we use the pm function to communicate to the author rather than the world, but like I said...Some people just don't get it.

Sorry this happened, Ryan. Welcome to the club. :|


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

For all you cry babies who wine about people posting stuff like this, don't read the dang thing. Hell it's like a strip club, if you don't like it don't go there. Some people might go, others won't. Don't be judgemental. And for the guy that blew the "secret" that was pretty low especially when he asks not too. And if you can guess anywhere in utah from hearing i fished 14' of water, nice fish, small lake, you must be a freakin psychic. Some people... Thanks for the report, I appreciated it. Just knowing there are nice fish still gives me hope and something to fish for so it's nice for a little re-assurance. I don't have to know a name of the place, but I enjoy the stories.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Alot of people have posted their opinions on this topic since last night, which I think is great! Secret fishing hole! (Not a secret). Let the debate begin!

1. It is out of the way.
2. It's not Huntington, Scofield, or Strawberry.
3. It has mostly rainbows, cutts, tiger trout.
4. It's about two hours away.
5. Rumor has it sate record tiger trout live here. (Palisade home of the state record tiger trout)
6. Small reservior.
7. He has already told many people.

It's as if he is begging someone to yell it's PALISADE! "Some of you might guess". No where in the post does he ask anyone to not tell the location. (Read fine print). Case closed! Have a great day!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

You seemed pretty sorry for breaking some "unwritten rule" last night. Why the aggrivated change of heart? 

You were pretty on your toes to glean enough information to figure out where he was fishing. Good for you. It does however seem easier to understand his intent about keeping the spot on the down-low from his intro sentence than it would be to figure out where he fished from the other info he gave...But maybe that's just me.

As far as begging someone to say "palisade!" I just don't agree. It's interesting that you assume that from what you read, but didn't understand the tone of his very first sentence.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Give it a rest. This is stupid. 

Turkeyfish, don't let this thread get to you. There are those on here who think they are the "enforcers" of unwritten rules. You'll see people whine about this crap alot. Funny thing is, as I've noticed, is that many of those who cry to keep a place secret so that it won't get overfished are also the same ones who take stringers full of fish from the very place they think they are guarding. I noticed on one specific body of water, there is one on here who acts as if it is his, yet I noticed in another thread, that he had a stringer full of large specimens of the fish this place contains. He was the loudest about keeping this place a secret to prevent it from being overfished, yet he was far removed from practicing what he preaches. 

Pay no mind, these things happen.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Great perspective rapalahunter! I just don't see it the same way you do! I don't think honey holes post is top secret information hence the post would not have been posted.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Then we shall agree to disagree! Good luck in all your fishing adventures!


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Nibble Nuts, I could not agree more. When you mentioned that some people think they own certain lakes. I had to laugh out loud, because I thought the same thing as people were posting about not telling secrets. Last time I checked Palisade was owned and operated by the state. It's like the discussion forum is like the old Soviet Union and certain members of the discussion forum are the KGB, and they will correct you under no uncertain conditions if you over step your boundries. (unwritten rules). We agree to disagree! raplahunter    Everyone have a great night!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just an opinion, for what it's worth...

When someone makes a request to keep the location of his or her fishing spot confidential for whatever reason, common courtesy would seem to require that the request be respected.

Even so, a honey hole in my book means something like, "at mile 15 on such and such creek, in the series of pools just past the big boulder." A secret honey hole consisting of a state park built around an 18-hole golf course and a well-stocked reservoir with a big RV campground doesn't quite fit my personal definition.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Just an opinion, for what it's worth...
> 
> When someone makes a request to keep the location of his or her fishing spot confidential for whatever reason, common courtesy would seem to require that the request be respected.
> 
> Even so, a honey hole in my book means something like, "at mile 15 on such and such creek, in the series of pools just past the big boulder." A secret honey hole consisting of a state park built around an 18-hole golf course and a well-stocked reservoir with a big RV campground doesn't quite fit my personal definition.


That's true Petersen !! But, the title to his post say's '*My* ice fishing honey hole.'....To me, means a special place or an area where a person would rather not divulge the exact location....

Common courtesy ?? HA !! That went out that the door long ago... -#&#*!-


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Once again, last time I checked the man who posted the subject doesn't own Palisade reservoir the state does. Read his first post he mentions some of you may guess where my secret spot is!(Not a secret).  :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Of course I don't approve of outing people's spots (duh), but some people really don't get it |


You're right LOAH...some people just don't get it... :roll: :roll:


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

.45,(Policeman) Distinguished keeper of the discussion forum. Are you refering to yourself when you say some people just dont get it :?:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> .45,(Policeman) Distinguished keeper of the discussion forum. Are you refering to yourself when you say some people just dont get it :?:


Distinguished keeper? Well...thank you...

Policeman? No....

Referring to myself? No....I was referring to other people....

All I ever ask for is a little common sense and courtesy....Common sense tells me this has gone on long enough.......Courtesy tells me to ask you and 'myself' to put this to rest...I think it's gone on long enough, don't you?


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, same thing happened over at the other forum. I just don't want Palisade to turn into another Huntington, now every one and their dog goes there for Tigers. If that's the way some of you want it, then go ahead. That's a risk I knew I was takin when I posted it. Whatever. Hope somebody gets a monster!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

There really should be a sticky post reading "READ BEFORE POSTING A REPORT" regarding some guidlines on how to post a report and what not to do if you don't want a 'secret' spot outed. It's pretty lame that I would even suggest this, but at least it might help keep the drama down a bit.

If you really don't want people to know about a certain spot, don't post pics with the report, or don't post the report at all. I will believe you caught fish without pictures. Pics are nice, but not required.

It is pretty dumb that this stuff happens.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryan, it's too bad the beans were spilled on your location that you requested stay quiet. Reading through the posts, though, it seems to have been mostly unintentional, if not a bit sloppy. Personally, as I've said, I think people should respect other people's requests about not divulging information about their secret spots. To do otherwise seems cheesy and ill-mannered.

However, you've stumbled into a bigger, ongoing discussion about not advertising certain places that might be hurt by too much traffic. This subject comes up regularly, and it's never resolved and won't be resolved here. Personally, I probably land somewhere in the middle on this, but the few big tiger trout in that otherwise mediocre irrigation pond aren't exactly a secret. The newspapers have run stories on them, the DWR has the record listed, and the word has pretty well gotten around over the past couple of years.

For reasons unrelated to fishing, I'll be at Palisade on New Year's Day — I'll make a special note of how many people are there on the ice.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

No secret..... state record tiger was caught there, next will be from Scofield in a few years. The place has been advertised more than a Paris Hilton sex tape, with some at BFT blabbering about it I doubt without their posts, this thread we are fighting about wouldn't have been written since I guarantee it was Fuzzy that inspired their trip.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Petersen said:


> For reasons unrelated to fishing, I'll be at Palisade on New Year's Day - I'll make a special note of how many people are there on the ice.


Hey Petersen !! Could you also set up a tee time for me ? The clubhouse won't answer their phones... /**|**\ /**|**\ 
There's got to be some sunshine somewhere around here..... :?

And please don't go down there with your avatar face....that could scare the ice off the lake.... _(O)_


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are in a position that I was in and is sucks and I feel badly for you! Someone told you about a great spot that actually turned out to be true, you loved it and thought you would share it with the group. You asked nicely for those who knew of the spot to keep it quiet. We know that none of us OWN any spot but this one happened to mean something to you. Then wamo a 5 page post arguing and hurt feelings and you wonder if it was all worth it.... If anyone can understand I can, sorry it happened to someone else. 


If you want to keep a place private best not to post at all on it, instead share reports with lots of pics (fish porn) for places that you don't mind sharing. We all have some spots we consider our "seceret spots" even if they are not very secret at all... 


--\O --\O --\O O*-- O*-- /**|**\ /**|**\ -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- O|* O|* O|*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Fish!


----------



## smackaquacker (Jan 3, 2008)

The boulder lakes are beautiful this time of the year..


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> If you want to keep a place private best not to post at all on it, instead share reports with lots of pics (fish porn) for places that you don't mind sharing. We all have some spots we consider our "seceret spots" even if they are not very secret at all...


You hit the nail on the head right there. Now I can't speak for others, but when I read a "report" I expect to get some information out of it. Likewise, when I post a report, I try to give enough information to help other anglers without spelling out exactly how I had my success. Giving the body of water, conditions, and basic patterns or techniques makes for a great and interesting post that won't "give away your honey hole". Pictures make it a lot better, and this report does very well in that regard.


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Using the old watta crickets...... Nice Fish!!!!


----------

